# Everyday Minerals and Silk Naturals Haul- lots of pictures



## stacey4415 (Jul 1, 2008)

So i finally received my online orders, i ordered the 50 dollar customisable kit from EDM, where you can choose any 12 large items, i donated one foundation and brush to my Mother, the foundation was too dark for me, so i gave her it, and she needed a brush!!

I think it's a good deal, one is able to get a few foundations, blushes, and brushes for £25, here, a mac foundation costs £19, so £25 is very cheap in the UK for 12 things!!

I was pleased with my purchase, i got a free blusher, which is far too dark, it's like a shimmery dark brown eyeshadow, but it's free so no complaints!!

The blushes are beautiful, particularly "best friends" it gives me such a natural blush colour, i also love pink ribbon which is a beautiful pink, and i'm informed proceeds go to a cancer charity.


I have no idea how to add pics, so i'm sorry if these are too big/small, i will try and add links thus you can view larger/smaller at your pleasure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
































I hauled two blushes from silk naturals, i saw Christiana divine feature these on her blogs, i know i would never wear tart as it's a luminous pink, but i got it for the fun of it!

I also bought two blusher brushes cause they are so cute, however, i actually don't like them, but they're so cute and i used them to apply some product to my arms so you can see the colours.


The other blush is supposed to be comparable to dolly mi_x by mac, however, i don't own it so cannot comment.






















The brushes were 5.99, blushes 6 dollars something, the brushes are so cheap as in the UK, for a cheap drugstore brand such as Boots,, we must pay at least 7 pounds which is 14 dollars!!

Brushes, placed beside other items for comparison, and a clearer ability to see the size, they are small








_


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jul 1, 2008)

great haul


----------



## newagetomatoz (Jul 1, 2008)

Wow!!  That is such a steal!!!  And they all look so pretty too!  Enjoy!!


----------



## pinkvanilla (Jul 1, 2008)

Great haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Such gorgeous colours!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jul 1, 2008)

Enjoy!


----------



## stacey4415 (Jul 2, 2008)

Thanks so much


----------



## PBunnieP (Jul 3, 2008)

Wow! I didn't know the blush was SOOOO pigmented. great haul!


----------



## VeganChick (Jul 10, 2008)

I love everything you bought! It makes me want to whip out the samples I bought forever ago. The mineral powder just didn't feel good on my skin when it used to be super dry...and I just tried it again and it still feels funny. It's also weird to apply a powder concealer. I think I just need to moisturize first. (I just ran toner over my previously washed face to cleanse a little.) I'll try it again later.
Anyway, enjoy! I love the blush brushes. And the blushes. Holy pigmentation!! I'll have to check out Silk Naturals.


----------

